# Opinion Seeker



## BeeQueen$1 (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi there I’m a newly wed married for one year an I’m seeking some opinion from other wives on issues regarding my husband ways. My husband family says he is a womanizer but he says he’s just friendly but I have caught him on some occasions that he is way to friendly.An last night he told me of a female coworker flirting with him but he said he told I know you have a nice body an all but I don’t cheat on my wife I told him how is that honoring me as your wife by completely her first then rejecting her.Its sounds to me that he is admitting that the lady is sexy to him at the same time I think 💭 it’s sneaky still saying she sexy to him.But when my coworkers do that to me I kindly say no thanks I happily married.He says I can’t expect for him to respond like me but I say treat me like I treat you that’s rude in my opinion am I wrong ladies for saying that to him.


----------

